# EU Food Protest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is really hard to understand why we still have parts of the world(Africa) that are hungering when there is such a worldwide glut of food. I suppose it is logistics.....maybe the UN should spend more time at efforts like food distributions and less effort at trying to make the world muslim.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/british-cows-hit-the-beach-as-farmers-demand-higher-milk-prices-blmg/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's some cheap milk.....maybe our cotton farmers could do the same thing.....maybe hire some models to go thin on the clothes in protest  I don't know how these folks are continuing to grow cotton down here.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> That's some cheap milk.....maybe our cotton farmers could do the same thing.....maybe hire some models to go thin on the clothes in protest  I don't know how these folks are continuing to grow cotton down here.....


PETA tried that with their rather go naked than wear fur campaign. Unfortunately, the ones that are going naked, you don't wanna see.... What has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is to be expected when the government tit becomes a way of life, how long was milk well below the cost of production here?

I believe in free markets, but it seems that it's not just the american farmer that over produces themselves right out of profitability.

I'm also a strong believer that our farm programs need a massive enema, the guys that could use it the most usually gets the least.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

As always, getting government out of the way is good for some, but bad for others. They have been milking something to make a profit.

Vol- as to why surpluses will NEVER reach the folks who truly are in need, it is culture. Ours, and theirs. The belief systems do not match. We think we are doing good sending them relief. They don't see it as that. Somewhere in the middle the leaches of society make a good living.


----------

